# Phantom Lt.



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 20:41:27 -0800*
Rascal, Rascal, wherefore art thou Rascal.
Alas, poor rascal, I knew him well...
My entire repetoire of shakespear in one sitting
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

